

Show HN: Each day is a gift - redact207
http://www.eachdayisagift.com/

======
darkstar999
I'd be pissed if someone signed me up for this junk. I guess it's cool if you
like "stuff", but it would just be clutter to me.

------
wtvanhest
I'd probably do this for Amazon Prime and I'd probably make the max $5 so I
could get something every 5 days. Otherwise in 90 days I'd have 90 pieces of
trash.

------
grandpoobah
Relevant:

<http://xkcd.com/576/> <https://twitter.com/#!/trademe_xkcd576>

~~~
bieh
My old blog post about this: <http://bieh.net/wordpress/2010/11/08/xkcd-576/>

~~~
kaitnieks
I remember the bot. I still have the RSS subscription. It was fun to see all
of the junk it had purchased.

------
Natsu
Example gifts: solar cockroach, stainless steel eyebolt, cuticle nail pusher,
bra extender strap, and mini PVC tiles.

I suspect people would either love or hate getting stuff like that with few
people being ambivalent.

~~~
shimsham
cuticle nail pushers are very useful, if not essential.

------
joncalhoun
Are there any ways to limit to specific categories or other criteria or is it
totally random? I could see more use if it allowed filtering (eg under $10 in
"Toys->Action Figures")

~~~
redact207
Hey Jon, have this planned for v2.

------
andyakb
id use dealextreme or something with higher quality products, i dunno, just
seemed like a ton of those items had absolutely no use. maybe have a "veto"
function or something to avoid items that wouldnt be good gifts [even for $1]

EDIT: On second glance, it actually was a lot better than I thought

------
GigabyteCoin
One gift PER day? That sounds like way too many gifts.

Or at least that is the impression I got from reading your homepage.

------
vidocha
That's the third time I have seen that character representing a startup. Where
is he from, where can I get the little guy?

------
Eduard
Unique idea, Andrew! I'm also currently exploring the gifting business. Are
you leveraging affiliate marketing?

~~~
shimsham
unfortunately not that unique. I wish it were...

------
madhukara
It will be great if you can provide oauth or fb for login.Its boring to fill
new form again for the site.

------
todd3834
:-( Doesn't work in the US and signup form for notification when it will is
down.

~~~
redact207
Thanks Todd - fixed this now

------
jesseendahl
There should be an apostrophe in "friend's" door.

------
jonnycowboy
I would add a "only used items" option

------
zengr
eBay is becoming cool again!

------
shpoonj
How does this seem like a good idea? A dollar could buy a cup of coffee or a
cheeseburger or any number of things, but instead you'd waste it on this junk?
It's junk. I can not benefit in any way from receiving any of these things.
They would all go directly into the trash. Essentially, all that this
accomplishes is getting crap out of a warehouse and into a landfill. I'm
sorry, but open your eyes. This is either a bad joke, or you need a wake up
call.

~~~
shpoonj
Well that was pretty rude of me to say... I'm projecting from a deep and
unsatiated desire for folks to rally around trying to create worth. There
really aren't so many projects out there that do.

However, these are sincere questions... How does this add worth? Who benefits?
What is the point?

~~~
kentosi
I agree with you, but what irks me more is the disingenuously of it all:
"We'll take care of the rest".

So basically I sign up a friend to receive petty "gifts" that some third-party
chooses on my behalf with absolutely no thought given on my part whatsoever.
How is anyone supposed to be happy about that?

And on the receiving end of the deal, if I receive a 2-dollar present for ten
days straight then I'll be looking for the unsubscribe button.

The idea behind this startup - bringing random acts of kindness into social
networking - is noble, but I feel as if they need to rethink their strategy a
bit.

